
Google's new Stadia service lets you play video games without downloading them - fbelzile
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/03/19/googles-new-stadia-service-will-let-you-play-video-games-without-downloading-them/
======
mimixco
Where would the game content come from? They can't just start with no content
or one in-house studio, can they?

